# 10k posts



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is the forum capable to display post counts that go to five figures?

I am getting anxious as I fast approach this point. ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

what will you do if it resets to Newbie? Â


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

it starts going backwards.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> it starts going backwards.


just like..... :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> it starts going backwards.


Har har har Lord V....now that would teach you for spending too much time on here posting ;D .

Good luck old chum, keep up your postings


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will race you down to zero again ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

now now - you know that racing on a public forum is prohibited... [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NEARLY THERE VLASTAN   8)


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

will i have the car long enough to get to 10k , hmmmmmm


----------

